# Spór o to czy linux i Aple mają wspólnego przodka.

## maxim.251

Spór toczy się na temat tego czy Aple jest podobny w budowie do linuxa jeśli mają wspólnego przodka jakim jest unix. I czy linux powstał na pomyśle zasadzie działania  kernela unixa.

A spór rozpoczoł się od niewinnego długiego mojego posta w którym porównałem linuxa i Apla ze są podobne w budowie i zasadzie działania. 

Nie uważam że to jest kłótnia gdzie każdy się przekrzykuje, raczej zachęcam do aktywnej wymiany zdań i przytaczania sensownych przykładów. Za wkład serdecznie dziękuje, bo mimo wszystko nawet z takiego sporu można wyjąć bezcenną wiedzę i się dowiedzieć czegoś nowego. Za spór ze mną bardzo dziękuje

Ja używam Gentoo od 3 miesięcy i uczyłem się od podstaw. Na samym początku miałem spore problemy z instalacją podstawowego systemu, w raz z instalacją wicd i połączeniem wifi bez xów.

To na gentoo-wiki było opisane jako nielada wyzwanie, i tak też było. Niestety nie miałem mozliwości połączenia się przez kabel co było tam szeroko rozpisane, a sposób z połączeniem przez wifi, to jak mrówka w trawie

Jedynie wzmianka o tym była, przez dobre 3 tygodnie się męczyłem z samym wifi by po przez próby i blędy znaleść sposób na połączenie.

 Wkońcu przez zabawę z flagami i gęstym czytaniu postów które jakoś nie były zbyt pomocne z moim problemem sam sobie z tym poradziłem.

 Aż głowa mnie od tego bolała, ślęczeć 3 tygodnie nad jednym problemem.

 Nie chcę być nie miły, ale zbyt dużej pomocy nie miałem, a to właśnie ja, który jestem początkującym gentowniczem powinienem uzyskać jak najlepszą pomoc z poradami lub sugestiami. Wiem że dla was starych wygów to się staje męczące jak co chwilę ktoś opisuje problemy instalacji "błachostki" bo pokręcił coś z flagami lub nie dodał jakiegoś wpisu w konfiguracji.

 Teraz postawiłem 4 razy system na 3 laptopach i jednym stacjionarnym, i mogę się poszczycić tym że nabyłem wprawy.

 Ale to i tak mało w porównaniu z tym co ktoś inny miał pecha doświadczyć.

To prawda, nie każdy czyta wszystko przed instalacjią. Bo komu się chce. Instalacja i kompilacja programu nie powinna sprawić problemów. Ale z tego co ja już doświadczyłem, to co krok czycha jakiś błąd do rozwiązania. Czy to przez nie umiejętne planowanie, lub poprostu brakiem kompatybilności sprzętu i systemu z oprogramowaniem.

 Ja nie jestem expertem w pisaniu propgramów. NIe interesuje mnie to wogule. Ja tylko dla tego wybrałem gentoo bo jest szybki, podobno stabilny i mam w systemie dokładnie to co ja chcę. Uczucia że jakiś developer maczał paluchy .

 To prawda, nauczyłem się mnustwa żeczy na temat systemu, i mimo problemów nadal mnie on nie odstrasza.

 Zauważyłem też że system jest jak dziecko. A my twórcami, składamy każdy kawałek do kupy by na końcu powstał nasz dzidziuś.

System gentoo który szczyci się podobno wysoką stabilnością jest zarazem bardzo delikatny, jak porcelana. Nie przemyślana ruch lub po  prostu nie wiedza może nam popsuć wielo tygodniiowe zmagania jakich włożyliśmy w budowę systemu.

 Pisząc tego posta pod  tym co jest tam na samej górze, chcę oświadczyć że nie na wiele mi się on przyda. Chcę koledze pokazać że nie każdy jest tak zapalony by uczyć się pisania kodu. Niektórzy poprostu chcą mieć szybki i stabilny system, tak jak ja. I nie potrzebuję sobie zaśmiecać głowy czymś co nie potrzebuję. Moje wymagania są w innym kierunku, i właśnie dlatego idąc na forum z pytaniem oczekuję szybką odpowiedź.

 Tak czy siak najpierw szukam rozwiązania na google, puźniej na forum, a gdy to zawiedzie to idę na forum z pytaniem. Czasami pewnych rzeczy nie rozumiem , nawet jak jest opisane to w logu, i skąd mam wiedzieć że pyexpat jest modułem expat programu pythona??

 Wciąż się męczę z reaktywacją pythona bo przez nieprzemyślane postanowienie i poprostu niewiedzę właśnie sobie zniszczyłem wielotygodniową pracę. I boję się że będę musiał zainstalować system od podstaw bo nie znajdę rozwiązania mojego problemu.

 Mam też małą sugestię, aby kierować nowych urzydkowników i pytać się i dużo pisać, czasami nawet przydało by się wyjaśnienie od czego zależy jakiś program lub moduł. Bo mi na forum tego naprawdę brakowało....

 Sumując, jak już jeden kolega zauważył, forum jest dla wszystkich a nie dla wybranych. Gentoo powinno się rozrastać a nie kurczyć.

 Dla mnie Gentoo jest jak Aplle. Tak samo szybki. Bo jak by nie patrzeć Aple sprzedaje oprogramowanie tylko na swój sprzęt. A to dlatego że oprogramowanie jest indywidualnie skompilowane pod dany sprzęt. Dlatego ono jest tak wyjątkowe i część zamożniejszych ludzi woli kupić drogi laptop Apla.  :Neutral:  niż windowsa który jak dla mnie zaczyna się sypać od ilości śmieci jakie tam ładują.

 Osobiście miałem okazje widzieć jak załączają się na nim strony internetowe, i przysięgam, byłem w szoku że to tak szybko one działały...

Gentoo jest perełką wśród systemów, ale proszę was nie utrudniajcie młodym.Last edited by maxim.251 on Tue Oct 02, 2012 8:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Błagam, nie porównuj Gentoo do Apple'a... Błagam...

----------

## maxim.251

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Błagam, nie porównuj Gentoo do Apple'a... Błagam...

 

Jak by nie patrzeć Aple te jest kompilowany pod sprzet, ale nikt o tym glosno nie mówi, programy na apla są kompilowane pod sprzęt, dlatego aple store nie ma zbyt dużo programów, ale za to mają stabilniejsze.

Getoo też jest kompilowany pod sprzęt, ale jako jedyny chyba system na świecie daje możliwość konfiguracji już na poziomie instalacji.

 Porównam gentoo do Aplla bo sposób ich wykonania jest podobny. No i z małą dygresją, nie wiem czy wiesz, ale Aple jak by nie patrzeć został stwożony na podstawie kernela linuxa  :Wink: 

Więc jak go nie porónać?  :Smile: 

 Według mnie grzechem było by porównywać Windowsa do Gentoo, ale nie Apla... Do tego systemu mam szacun. Widziałem go osobiście w akcji na laptopie, i dlatego wybrałem gentoo. 

 Gentoo ma plusa za to że od podstaw go konfiguruje. Aple już nie daje tej możliwości. 

 I napisze jeszcze raz!! Aple jest kompilowany pod sprzęt!! 

 Tak na marginesie, ciekawe czy ktoś kiedy kolwiek zrobił testy między Aplem a Gentoo  :Smile:  Bo jestem ciekaw jak się dwa systemy sprawują obok siebie.[/list][/code]

Dodam Tylko że gdy bym był miliarderem, popchnoł bym developerów gentoo i opłacił bym programistół aby tworzyli bardziej stabilne programy. I podpisał bym umowy z producentami sprzętu elektronicznego na rozpowszechnianie linuxa wśród zwykłych szaraków (Oczcywiście system musi być darmowy z możliwością zmiany jak komuś się nie będzie podobał) ALe chodzi mi o to by wkońcu systemy były kompilowane pod indywidualny system dokładnie pod procesor, bo wtedy daje to mnustwo przyjemności z kożystania z oprogramowania. I wkońcu twórcy gier zaczeli by kompilować swoje gry pod linuxa, i nie trzeba by było ściągać WINE by cieszyć się grą.

 MNustwo lkudzi zauważyło by wtedy jaki linux jest wydajny, wkońcu dzięki reklamą w telewizji duże firmy zaczeły by robić gry i oprogramowanie.

No i co najwaxniejsze oryginalne sterowniki. Coś ala Nvidia. Który wypuszcza co jakiś czas linuxowe odpowiedniki.A sam Linux stał by się wtedy znacznie stabilniejszy.

Aha... No i laptopy były by tańsze,bo jak by nie patrzeć windows jest wymuszany podczas kupowania lapka, praktycznie nie mamy możliwości wybrać czegoś innego, bo windows już siedzi na dysku. I za niego też płacimy... Nikt o tym nie myśli pod czas kupowania laptopa, bo myślą ze sam laptop tyle kosztuje, a windows jest za darmo w nim :/

TIA.....

Sam laptop był by tańszy o jakieś 20 - 30% bez windy.

----------

## sebas86

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> No i z małą dygresją, nie wiem czy wiesz, ale Aple jak by nie patrzeć został stwożony na podstawie kernela linuxa 

  Że co? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_%28operating_system%29

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> I napisze jeszcze raz!! Aple jest kompilowany pod sprzęt!! 

  Windows też, tylko w innej skali. Gentoo jak się uprzesz stworzysz tak, że uruchomi się tylko na maszynie z dokładnie takim samym zestawem komponentów lub część funkcji przestanie działać.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Tak na marginesie, ciekawe czy ktoś kiedy kolwiek zrobił testy między Aplem a Gentoo  Bo jestem ciekaw jak się dwa systemy sprawują obok siebie.

  Testów dokładnych nie robiłem, ale gołym okiem widać, że dowolnego Linuksa można skonfigurować tak, że będzie dużo mniej zachłanny na zasoby. Do MacOS 10.7 nie masz co podchodzić z mniejszą ilością RAM-u niż 6-8GB, na 4 da się pracować ale komfort jest jak na najtańszym netbooku z ¼ tej pamięci.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> I podpisał bym umowy z producentami sprzętu elektronicznego na rozpowszechnianie linuxa wśród zwykłych szaraków (Oczcywiście system musi być darmowy z możliwością zmiany jak komuś się nie będzie podobał) ALe chodzi mi o to by wkońcu systemy były kompilowane pod indywidualny system dokładnie pod procesor, bo wtedy daje to mnustwo przyjemności z kożystania z oprogramowania.

  Eeee? A kto niby im zwróci za poniesione nakłady skoro mają nie brać opłat? Nie zapominaj, że sporo softu jest na licencji GNU, jeśli przygotowaliby specjalne wersje pod konkretne maszyny od razu musieliby wydzielić nie małą ilość miejsca na serwerach na źródła, no i samo przygotowanie perfekt działającej dystrybucji nie jest takie hop-siup (wystarczy spojrzeć jak się co niektórzy producenci telefonów kopią w czoło z Androidem).

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> I wkońcu twórcy gier zaczeli by kompilować swoje gry pod linuxa, i nie trzeba by było ściągać WINE by cieszyć się grą.

  Spoko, Steam na Linuksa niedługo będzie miał swoją premierę, myślę, że bardziej namiesza niż producenci sprzętu (podejrzewam, że nawet NVIDIA wzięła się za Optimusa bardziej ze względu na Steam niż fakolca od Torvaldsa).

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> MNustwo lkudzi zauważyło by wtedy jaki linux jest wydajny, wkońcu dzięki reklamą w telewizji duże firmy zaczeły by robić gry i oprogramowanie.
> 
> No i co najwaxniejsze oryginalne sterowniki. Coś ala Nvidia. Który wypuszcza co jakiś czas linuxowe odpowiedniki.A sam Linux stał by się wtedy znacznie stabilniejszy.

  Ci którzy chcą wiedzieć już go mają, cała reszta zacznie używać jak im się da gotowca, a to raczej długo nie nastąpi, bo mamy dead-locka (mało popularny bo mało programów, mało programów bo mało popularny). Potrzebne jest distro, które ludzie dostają ze sprzętem tak jak Androida i trzeba to zrobić tak aby za jednym przysiadem wytworzyć chociażby najmniejszy ekosystem dla producentów, którzy pchną to dalej (tutaj szkoda, że Maemo zdechło zanim ludzie zaczęli się nim poważniej interesować).

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Aha... No i laptopy były by tańsze,bo jak by nie patrzeć windows jest wymuszany podczas kupowania lapka, praktycznie nie mamy możliwości wybrać czegoś innego, bo windows już siedzi na dysku. I za niego też płacimy... Nikt o tym nie myśli pod czas kupowania laptopa, bo myślą ze sam laptop tyle kosztuje, a windows jest za darmo w nim :/

  W przypadku większości producentów masz rację. Lenovo, Samsung, Sony... ale jest też Dell, który mnie miło ostatnio zaskoczył i chyba następnym produktem będzie właśnie lapek od nich i to mimo, że ma kilka mankamentów. Chociaż żeby było zabawniej ostatnio zauważyłem, że w sklepie Della, mimo obecności Ubuntu na liście dostępnych systemów nie można go wybrać podczas konfiguracji zestawu (wielki brat nie śpi?), ale i u niektórych pośredników już jak najbardziej można dostać sprzęt z preinstalowanym Ubuntu.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Sam laptop był by tańszy o jakieś 20 - 30% bez windy.

  W przypadku netbooków jest to czasami nawet 50%.  :Wink: 

----------

## maxim.251

sebas86:

Że co? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_%28operating_system%29

http://jbrealow.com/blog/?p=385

prosze! Mac OS powstał na bazie linuxa, a dokładniej unixa.  :Razz: 

trzeba więcej na necie szukać a nie tylko pierwsą lepszą stronkę załączyć.

Windows też, tylko w innej skali. Gentoo jak się uprzesz stworzysz tak, że uruchomi się tylko na maszynie z dokładnie takim samym zestawem komponentów lub część funkcji przestanie działać. 

 Tak, bo jeden program jest raz skompilowany i jedynie go kopiują na wszystkie sprzęty tej samej marki...

Eeee? A kto niby im zwróci za poniesione nakłady skoro mają nie brać opłat? Nie zapominaj, że sporo softu jest na licencji GNU, jeśli przygotowaliby specjalne wersje pod konkretne maszyny od razu musieliby wydzielić nie małą ilość miejsca na serwerach na źródła, no i samo przygotowanie perfekt działającej dystrybucji nie jest takie hop-siup (wystarczy spojrzeć jak się co niektórzy producenci telefonów kopią w czoło z Androidem). 

 No to prawda, jak na razie linux ma wiele odnóg, a niektóre gry muszą być dostosowane pod specyfikację systemu na kompie. Na moje oko gentoo by się nadawało, bo ma to czego zawsze szukałem. Boli mnie tylko że są problemy podczas instalacji systemu Gentoo. Na każdym kompie inaczej wychodzi, a czasami instalując 3 razy na tym samym kompie co instalacja jest inny błąd.

 Licencja to nie problem, każdy twórca w każdej chwili może sobie ją zmienić. A jak niby Nvidia rozprowadza swoje oprogramowanie? albo Skype?? One też są na licencji które musimy zatwierdzić by zainstalować i używać.

 Lunux ma być za darmo, bo to praca wielu ludzi którzy męczyli się by stwożyć to czego chcieli. 

Chodzi mi o to by stworzyć taką jedną podstawową dystrybucje które pochłoneła by świat.

Bo teraz to jest mały bajzel z wersjami. To dla mnie wygląda jak pezesiew systemów by jeden z nich się mógł odbić na sam szczyt.

Bez wsparcia ze strony dużych firm te systemu pozostaną w cieniu, i tylko nieliczni którzy szukają alternatywy dla windowsa znajdą linuxa.

Ja sam instaluje kolegom linuxa za darmo, by czerpać przyjemność i promować. Jednak to co im instaluje to jest UBUNTU. Bo z gentoo już by sobie nie poradzili.

 A co do źródeł, to można stworzyć linki odsyłające na ich serwery, to nie problem... Gentoo o ile wiem posiada tylko ebuilidy. A oprogramowanie znajduje się na innych serwerach.

Ci którzy chcą wiedzieć już go mają, cała reszta zacznie używać jak im się da gotowca, a to raczej długo nie nastąpi, bo mamy dead-locka (mało popularny bo mało programów, mało programów bo mało popularny). Potrzebne jest distro, które ludzie dostają ze sprzętem tak jak Androida i trzeba to zrobić tak aby za jednym przysiadem wytworzyć chociażby najmniejszy ekosystem dla producentów, którzy pchną to dalej (tutaj szkoda, że Maemo zdechło zanim ludzie zaczęli się nim poważniej interesować). 

 No właśnie nad takim distro myślę. Tak jak Aplle. Tylko że nasze oprogramowanie było by za free a sprzęt tańszy. Zobacz jak producenci sprzętu by się cieszyli, mogli by podnieść cenę o 5% i już uśmiech na twarzy. A odbiorca i tak by nic nie stracił.

 A Chrome OS? Jeszcze nie tak dawno temu pamiętam reklamy w telewizji, za innowacyjnym rozwiązaniem. Minusem jest że ten system również oparty na linuxie nie za wiele może oprócz googlowania. Chromium OS był stworzony do neta, i tylko po to, a chodzi tu przecież że system ma być do wszystkiego. Gentoo spełnia tą zależność.

 A oprogramowanie nie jest popularne, bo mało promowane. Ja przez 10 lat nie słyszałem o linuxie do puki nie zaczołem szukać alternatywy dla windowsa.

W przypadku większości producentów masz rację. Lenovo, Samsung, Sony... ale jest też Dell, który mnie miło ostatnio zaskoczył i chyba następnym produktem będzie właśnie lapek od nich i to mimo, że ma kilka mankamentów. Chociaż żeby było zabawniej ostatnio zauważyłem, że w sklepie Della, mimo obecności Ubuntu na liście dostępnych systemów nie można go wybrać podczas konfiguracji zestawu (wielki brat nie śpi?), ale i u niektórych pośredników już jak najbardziej można dostać sprzęt z preinstalowanym Ubuntu. 

To miło wiedzieć  :Smile: 

maxim.251 napisał:

Sam laptop był by tańszy o jakieś 20 - 30% bez windy.

W przypadku netbooków jest to czasami nawet 50%. 

 Ja pracuję teraz w Holandii. I pewnego razu poszedłem do sklepu by kupić laptopa, oczywiście już wtedy wiedziałem jakie ma możliwości linux. I właśnie dlatego poszedłem. I zapytałem się sprzedawcy i laptop ale be z systemu, taki goły. I czy mogłem taki u nich kupić. Odpowiedź brzmiała nie. Wydaje mi się że producenci sprzętu w trakcie składania produktu już wgrali softa, który przy pierwszym odpaleniu pokazuje nam się instalacja.

 Trochę to denerwujące jest że na siłę łádują na dysk system.

----------

## sebas86

Po pierwsze. Proszę, błagam, naucz się cytować.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> http://jbrealow.com/blog/?p=385
> 
> prosze! Mac OS powstał na bazie linuxa, a dokładniej unixa. 

  Po drugie czytać. W treści artykułu, który podałeś padła jasna odpowiedź: MacOS nie bazuje na Linuksie:

 *JBrealow wrote:*   

> Is Mac OS based on Linux? If you ask me this question I would answer „NO”

 

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> trzeba więcej na necie szukać a nie tylko pierwsą lepszą stronkę załączyć.

  Troluj dalej, ale w między czasie ucz się czytać ze zrozumieniem.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Tak, bo jeden program jest raz skompilowany i jedynie go kopiują na wszystkie sprzęty tej samej marki...

  MacOS do niedawna wspierał PowerPC. I mimo wszystko Macki różnią się między sobą, to nie jest jeden konkretny GPU, CPU i płyta główna.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> No to prawda, jak na razie linux ma wiele odnóg, a niektóre gry muszą być dostosowane pod specyfikację systemu na kompie.

  Nie pisałem o różnych dystrybucjach a tej samej przygotowanej specjalnie pod konkretną maszynę.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Na moje oko gentoo by się nadawało, bo ma to czego zawsze szukałem. Boli mnie tylko że są problemy podczas instalacji systemu Gentoo.

  Podczas instalacji Gentoo nie ma problemów. Są wyzwania, ewentualnie problem ze sprzętem lub ich użytkownikiem.  :Razz: 

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Licencja to nie problem, każdy twórca w każdej chwili może sobie ją zmienić. A jak niby Nvidia rozprowadza swoje oprogramowanie? albo Skype?? One też są na licencji które musimy zatwierdzić by zainstalować i używać.

  Prośba nr 2 + zdroworozsądkowe myślenie + zapoznanie się z podstawami własności intelektualnej.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Lunux ma być za darmo, bo to praca wielu ludzi którzy męczyli się by stwożyć to czego chcieli.

  Może Cię zaskoczę ale sporo programistów (i nie tylko) pracujących nad Linuksem jest opłacanych. Ale mam dobrą wiadomość, możesz zacząć pracować jako wolontariusz i spełnić swoje marzenie.  :Smile: 

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Chodzi mi o to by stworzyć taką jedną podstawową dystrybucje które pochłoneła by świat.

  Niewykonalne, bo już sam powtórzyłeś coś co jest powodem powstawania nowych i jeszcze nowszych dystrybucji. Każdy ma inną wizję „tej idealnej”.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Bez wsparcia ze strony dużych firm te systemu pozostaną w cieniu, i tylko nieliczni którzy szukają alternatywy dla windowsa znajdą linuxa.

  Jest RedHat, Suse i Ubuntu. Zwłaszcza ten ostatni cieszy się dużym wsparciem, a Ty chcesz robić bajzel kolejną wersją.  :Razz:  Ubuntu nie jest idealnie dopasowane, ale to kolejny koszt wyboru. A może chciałbyś aby świat wyglądał jak w wydaniu Appla, dwa modele na krzyż, a reszta to kombinacja rodzaju i pojemności dysku?

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Tylko że nasze oprogramowanie było by za free a sprzęt tańszy. Zobacz jak producenci sprzętu by się cieszyli, mogli by podnieść cenę o 5% i już uśmiech na twarzy. A odbiorca i tak by nic nie stracił.

 

A teraz to już zupełnie jakaś totalna bzdura, wykonać za darmo pracę aby producent sprzętu mógł podnieść cenę? Hej mam pomysł, pracuj w tym markecie za darmo.  :Smile:  Jeśli ktoś chce coś robić dla chwały to super, ale narzucanie takiego modelu wszystkim to trochę nie fair. Zdecydowanie wolę aby mieli środki na rozwój niż miałoby się to zakończyć porzuceniem rozwoju po kilku wersjach.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> A Chrome OS? Jeszcze nie tak dawno temu pamiętam reklamy w telewizji, za innowacyjnym rozwiązaniem. Minusem jest że ten system również oparty na linuxie nie za wiele może oprócz googlowania. Chromium OS był stworzony do neta, i tylko po to, a chodzi tu przecież że system ma być do wszystkiego.

  Trochę mało wiesz o tym systemie.

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> A oprogramowanie nie jest popularne, bo mało promowane. Ja przez 10 lat nie słyszałem o linuxie do puki nie zaczołem szukać alternatywy dla windowsa.

  Bo taki Windows to miliardy na kampanie reklamowe i lobbowanie u producentów sprzętu. A darmowy Linux skąd ma mieć na to środki?

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

>  Ja pracuję teraz w Holandii. I pewnego razu poszedłem do sklepu by kupić laptopa, oczywiście już wtedy wiedziałem jakie ma możliwości linux. I właśnie dlatego poszedłem. I zapytałem się sprzedawcy i laptop ale be z systemu, taki goły. I czy mogłem taki u nich kupić. Odpowiedź brzmiała nie. Wydaje mi się że producenci sprzętu w trakcie składania produktu już wgrali softa, który przy pierwszym odpaleniu pokazuje nam się instalacja.
> 
>  Trochę to denerwujące jest że na siłę łádują na dysk system.

  Może to był komunikat BIOS albo FreeDOS, z którym obecnie praktycznie nic nie zrobisz. FreeDOS również jest darmowy i najczęściej ładowany do komputerów, które teoretycznie są czyste...

----------

## lsdudi

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ja nie jestem expertem w pisaniu propgramów. NIe interesuje mnie to wogule. Ja tylko dla tego wybrałem gentoo bo jest szybki, podobno stabilny i mam w systemie dokładnie to co ja chcę. Uczucia że jakiś developer maczał paluchy .
> 
> 

 

Źle słyszałeś.

Gentoo nie jest szybki i stabilny z definicji ... bedzie taki, jeśli spełnisz kilka warunków.

1. Wiesz czego chcesz  -- to podstawa szybkości eliminacja zbędnych usług/zależności. (po twoich wynurzeniach wnioskuje że jestes bardzo daleko od tego punktu)

2. Poświecisz swój czas na nauke -- czasem dochodzi flaga której definicja nic ci nie mówi więc trzeba doczytać na internecie co ona oznacza (w gentoo zawsze dużo czytasz i sie uczysz)

3. masz zacięcie developera  --  czasem aby rozwiązać bład wystarczy stworzyć symlinka (ale aby to zadziałało trzeba wiedzieć do czego), a już standardowo trzeba wiedzieć jak sprawdzić co jest w path'u/ jakie masz liby zmienne itd 

Po za tym zwróć jeszcze uwagę na:

4. koszty -- czas instalacji/kompilacji, łacze, prąd, twój czas, brak wsparcia u producentów itd 

moja rada po twoim poście:

wybierz inne distro: Sabayon (chyba najbliżej ci do niego, btw oparte na gentoo wiec twoja nauka nie pojdzie w las  :Smile: ), Ubuntu, PCLinuxos, Mandriva

----------

## maxim.251

sebas86

 *Quote:*   

> They took that powerful Open-Source base layer ( Unix-Like ) and built their own operating systems based on Unix, mostly because they found it as a powerful way to interact with the hardare. When people hear the word Unix, they usually think it’s something related to the Linux OS. When Apple told people that they used Unix as their core foundation and powerful technologies such as Grand Central Dispatch, OpenCL, Bonjour networking, and built-in synchronization. People thought that they used Linux, but actually Both Max OS and Linux are Unix or Unix-like systems. and both follow the POSIX standard, but neither is based on the other. You can also run Unix commands and shell scripts via the “Terminal”, but that doesn’t mean Apple just copied Linux files because Linux uses the same unix commands and shell scripts.

 

To jest tekst ze strony którą wcześniej podałem. NIe chcę trolić ale kolega chyba nie czytał do końca tego artykułu.

Tak może napisąłem że bazuje na bazie linuxa i to był mój błąd, ale dalej dodałęm że "bardziej UNIX"

Bo głównie chodzi tu o sposób w jaki wykożystali kernela.

Linux to nie mac OS, to prawda, bo rozeszli się w swoje strony. 

Ale wspólna linia łącząca te dwa systemy powstała dawno temu. (Tak jak ludzie od małp. Teraz od małp jesteśmy strasznie zaawansowani i jak by pomyśleć na chłopski rozum, to jest nie możliwe że kiedyś mogliśmy być spokrewnieni ze sobą... A jednak.)

Kolega może czyta ze zrozumieniem ale chyba nie czyta do końca. I nie rozrużnia unix od linux.

lsdudi

:

TAK. Jestem nowy w gentoo, i NIE nie zamierzam zmieniać systemu, podoba mi się Gentoo. Już zbyt długo zmarnowałem czasu i nauki  by odłożyć ją na pułkę. To prawda, jest przy tym dużo czytania, myślenia, czytania, czytania. I czekania. 

 Ale po tym jak mi napisałeś że to system dla tych co lubią grzebać w kodzie, to ten system chyba się mija z przeznaczeniem. Zamiast być zaawansowanym systemem do pracy i być stanilnym, to wychodzi na to że jest jak zabawka, tylko do zabawy z kodem. 

 Ja wybrałem Gentoo z powodu stabilności. I tego że mogę go postawić od podstaw tylko z tym co ja chcę. I używać go w pracy przez wiele lat.

 W trakcie "zabawy w instalowanie, im dłużej i więcej go instaluje, tym więcej zauważam błędów które nadawały by się do poprawy."

 I chyba to prawda że część osób siedzących długo w Gentoo staje się zbyt opyszała i samolubna. Już tak ktoś w innym artukule to zauważył. To właśnie wtedy szukałem stabilnego systemu na moje potrzeby. Ale nie chcę by Gentoo był dla mnie zabawką, ja chcę by Gentoo był prawdziwym narzędziem pracy w który był by wyjątkowo stabilny i efektywny w pracy.

 I mała dygresja. Ja poczyniłem jakoś 15 prób z instalacijnych by wkońcu zakumać co jest ważne w instalacji a co nie. Napisałem sobie nawet własny podręcznik instalacyjny. I nawet wykombinowałem jak instalować system za pośrednictwem wifi urzywając kodowania wpa2. Więc proszę kolegów nie mówcie mi że nie radzę sobie z tym systemem. Bo 5 razy zainstalowałem system na 4 kompach kompletnie go dopinając na ostatni guzik. Nawet jakiś czas miałem X17. A z tym też jest nie co pracy.

Sabayon i inne dystrybucje już przewertowałem, i mi się nie podobają. Od zawsze mi czegoś w nich brakowało.

----------

## sebas86

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Kolega może czyta ze zrozumieniem ale chyba nie czyta do końca. I nie rozrużnia unix od linux.

  Przeczytałem cały. I to nie ja się upierałem do tej pory, że Mac powstał na bazie Linuksa, ale widzę, że teraz zdanie Ci się zmieniło i w dodatku uważasz, że to moje słowa. A to, że oba systemy są Unix like to jest oczywiste i do tej pory nie o to się spieraliśmy. No i zacytowany fragment nadal potwierdza to co napisałem wcześniej MacOS != Linux.

A może coś z pamięcią:

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> No i z małą dygresją, nie wiem czy wiesz, ale Aple jak by nie patrzeć został stwożony na podstawie kernela linuxa 

  *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> http://jbrealow.com/blog/?p=385
> 
> prosze! Mac OS powstał na bazie linuxa, a dokładniej unixa. 

  *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Linux to nie mac OS, to prawda, bo rozeszli się w swoje strony.

 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja poczyniłem jakoś 15 prób z instalacijnych by wkońcu zakumać co jest ważne w instalacji a co nie. Napisałem sobie nawet własny podręcznik instalacyjny. I nawet wykombinowałem jak instalować system za pośrednictwem wifi urzywając kodowania wpa2. Więc proszę kolegów nie mówcie mi że nie radzę sobie z tym systemem. Bo 5 razy zainstalowałem system na 4 kompach kompletnie go dopinając na ostatni guzik. Nawet jakiś czas miałem X17. A z tym też jest nie co pracy.
> 
> Sabayon i inne dystrybucje już przewertowałem, i mi się nie podobają. Od zawsze mi czegoś w nich brakowało.

 

Z zainstalowaniem i używaniem opcji sprawdzania pisowni wciąż sobie nie radzisz... nie dopiąłeś systemu na ostatni guzik.

----------

## sebas86

A tak poza tym witamy w szeregach użytkowników Gentoo. Tylko nam tu nie wymięknij za szybko.  :Wink: 

----------

## maxim.251

Tak  :Smile:  To prawda, w tym systemie z którego piszę teraz posta jeszcze wszystko  nie zrobione, ale to diabelskie szeguły.

Sprawdzanie pisowni działa ale sprawdza mi na język angielski.  Problemem u mnie jest przeglądarka chromium. Jeszcze nie ustawiłem języka i mam ją po andielsku. Tego kompa robiłem na szybko bo mi w pracy był pilnie potrzebny.

  Sorki za błędy gramatyczne, z nimi nigdy sobie nie radziłem  :Razz:   :Embarassed: 

 Nie martwcie się, nie wymięknę. Zbyt polubiłem ten system by od niego odejść. To jest jedyna rzecz która najbliżej jest mi ideałowi. 

 Jak mawiają, Żeby mieć to co się chce, trzeba poświęcić dużo uwagi i pracy.

----------

## maxim.251

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *maxim.251 wrote:*   Kolega może czyta ze zrozumieniem ale chyba nie czyta do końca. I nie rozrużnia unix od linux.  Przeczytałem cały. I to nie ja się upierałem do tej pory, że Mac powstał na bazie Linuksa, ale widzę, że teraz zdanie Ci się zmieniło i w dodatku uważasz, że to moje słowa. A to, że oba systemy są Unix like to jest oczywiste i do tej pory nie o to się spieraliśmy. No i zacytowany fragment nadal potwierdza to co napisałem wcześniej MacOS != Linux.
> 
> A może coś z pamięcią:
> 
>  *maxim.251 wrote:*   No i z małą dygresją, nie wiem czy wiesz, ale Aple jak by nie patrzeć został stwożony na podstawie kernela linuxa   *maxim.251 wrote:*   http://jbrealow.com/blog/?p=385
> ...

 

Tak, A Linux nie jest zamianą literówki z unix?

To przecież na samym początku najpierw ten system nazywał się Unix, ale puźniej zespół zmienił nazwę na Linux. A Unix pozostał jako nazwa kernela. Lub jakoś tak. 

Na necie kiedyś czytałem artykuł na temat czym się różni Unix od Linux. 

 I się nie pomliłem a z pamięcią u mnie aż tak źle nie jest.

 A Aple wykożystał kernel, lub jego wzór do budowy własnego systemu. Jednak sposób dostępu do urządzeń z poziomu programów jest podobny co na Linuxie.

 Tam wczesniej wkleiłem kawałek artykułu na ten temat. Więc nie rozumiem kolegi dlaczego wciąż nie widzi tego i sie upiera że  tak nie jest. Aple i Linux pochodzi z tej samej gałęzi.

 Teraz oba systemy ewolułowały własnymi drogami i oprogramowanie i urzydkowanie jest diametralnie różne. Ale wciąż działają o oparciu o Unix. 

 To prawda że oni budują własne sterowniki. Ale tak czy siak wpychają je do kernela. 

 Czy jesli jeden zapalony linuxiaż postanowi napisać własne sterowniki i zbudować swój system w oparciu o wzór kernela i posługiwanie się tymi samymi komendami co w linuxie? (UNIX) To czy to wciąż będzie unix? Czy już nie? Bo wydaje mi się że jesli ktoś zbuduje system od podstaw, napisze własne sterowniki i wykożysta własny pomysł dostępu do urządzeń który wcale nie będzie przypominał linuxa lub windowsa. To wtedy mogę powiedzieć ze nie będzie żadnego powiązania.

 Ps. Windows powstał od podstaw. Nic go nie wiąże z linuxem lub Aplem. Żadnych powiązań....

 *Quote:*   

> They took that powerful Open-Source base layer ( Unix-Like ) and built their own operating systems based on Unix, mostly because they found it as a powerful way to interact with the hardare. When people hear the word Unix, they usually think it’s something related to the Linux OS. When Apple told people that they used Unix as their core foundation and powerful technologies such as Grand Central Dispatch, OpenCL, Bonjour networking, and built-in synchronization. People thought that they used Linux, but actually Both Max OS and Linux are Unix or Unix-like systems. and both follow the POSIX standard, but neither is based on the other. You can also run Unix commands and shell scripts via the “Terminal”, but that doesn’t mean Apple just copied Linux files because Linux uses the same unix commands and shell scripts.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Zabrali że potężne open source warstwę podstawową (Unix-Like) i zbudowali swoje własne systemy operacyjne oparte na systemie Unix, głównie dlatego, że okazało się, że jako silny sposób interakcji z hardare. Kiedy ludzie słyszą słowo Unix, zwykle myślę, że to coś związane z systemem operacyjnym Linux. Kiedy Apple powiedział ludziom, że kiedyś Unix ich fundamencie podstawowych i zaawansowanych technologii, takich jak Grand Central Dispatch, OpenCL, sieci Bonjour i wbudowane w synchronizacji. Ludzie myślą, że kiedyś Linuksa, ale faktycznie Zarówno Max OS i Linux są Unix lub Unix-podobnych systemów. i zarówno śledzić standardem POSIX, ale nie opiera się na innych. Można również uruchomić Unix i skryptów powłoki poprzez "Terminal", ale to nie znaczy, Apple właśnie skopiowany linuksowych gdyż Linux używa tych samych komend uniksowych i skryptów powłoki.

 

Specjalnie dla kolego przetłumaczyłem tekst w Google Translate i go wogule nie poprawiałem, żeby nikt się nie czepiał że maczałem palce w translacje.

Z niego wynika że są Unixowo podobne. Czyli pochodzą z tej samej gałęzi . Aple nie skopiowało wszystkiego z linuxa, tylko posłuzyli się wzorem i resztę dopisali po swojemu. 

Budowa kernela jest podobna, nawet niektóre komendy są podobne. Jak mogę jeszcze Tobie prościej to opisać??

A Ubuntu lub Sabayon. Są systemami linuxowymi, bo urzywają tego samego kernela. I sterowniki z oprogramowaniem są kompatybilne, ale nie zainstalujesz paczek na Dembiana z Sabayon. Bo są inaczej skonstrułowane. 

 Nawet niektóre komendy są inne. podobne, ale ze względu na struktórę katalogów czasami trzeba urzyć innej komendy by uzyskać ten sam efekt. Czy oba projekty idące w inną stronę nie mają tego samego korzenia??

----------

## Crenshaw

Przeczytaj sobie:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix-like

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_wars

i na deser to:

http://www.levenez.com/unix/

Dopiero potem zacznij uczyc innych bo na razie opowiadasz bajki. OK?

----------

## maxim.251

Przeglądam zdięcia z gałęziami genealogicznymi systemów, i zastanawia mnie jedno, czemu w jedym źrudle podaje się że Linux jest odzielnym systemem od Unix a w innym jest podane że  linux jest bezpośrednio zpokrewniony z Unix i powstał w 1990 roku.

 To są linki 

W pierwszym jak i w drugim linku Mac Os używany w komputerach Apla jakoś widnieją na szkicach i są z gałęzi Unixowej.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Unix_history.svg&page=1

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Unix_history-simple.svg&page=1

W tym drugim adresie jest też pokazane że Aple też wywodzi się z Unix, ale przebył dość długą drogę ewolucji i jest dość młodym projektem.

Więc za przeproszeniem, ale nie rozumiem tu czegoś, więc która informacja jest prawdziwa? Jak dla mnie ten drógi link jest bardziej wiarygodny.

Ok, czytam dalej.

Dodam Tylko że jednego systemu mi tu brakuje, a mianowicie windowsa... Jakoś windows w ogóle nie jest połączony z Unix.

Według wypowiedzi użytkowników Mac Os też nie miał by prawa być w tej gałęzi.

A mi się ciągle rozchodzi  że Aple wywodzi się z tej samej gałęzi unixowej co linux, tylko innym torem poszli. BSD jak jest na rysunku pokazane, bezpośrednio połączony z Unix, więc jeśli Aple nie jest unixowy, to znaczy BSD też nie jest unixowy?

[url]http://www.levenez.com/unix/ [/url]

A ostatni link też mnie rozwalił. Mac Os widnieje jako system unixowy.???

Nie rozumiem o co się spieramy. Podajecie mi linki z których wychodzi że ja cały czas się nie myliłem, a dzięki wam utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu że Mac Os (z Apla ) wywodzi się z tej samej gałęzi Unix co Linux.

 Teraz się dowiedziałem że Aple nie jest bezpośrednio połączony z Unixem, ale ma tego samego przodka.

 I też przyznaje że nie powinienem używać nazwy linux porównując Unix, mimo że ma bezpośrednie korzenie.

Aha, no i jeszcze jedna poprawka z mojej strony. Też nie powinienem mówić że Aple wywodzi się z linuxa, lub jest linuxowo podobny, chyba o to wam chodziło co?

 Powinienem chyba mówić że unixowo a nie linuxowo... Literówka, ale teraz chyba to widzę. Za taki błąd przepraszam.

----------

## sebas86

Większość drzewek przyjmuje pewne uproszczenia aby w ogóle dało się je odczytać.

Akurat na wskazanych przez Ciebie granica jest wyraźna, przerywana linia i nie oznacza zbudowania na bazie. Można ją rozumieć jako wzorowanie się i implementację standardów przyjętych w innej rodzinie systemów.

Linux - Linux Is Not a UniX. Linux jest koncepcyjnie podobny do systemów Unix, jednak nie bazuje na nich chociażby ze względów licencyjnych - nie wykorzystuje kodu innych systemów.

MacOS nie bazuje na kodzie Linuksa, bazuje na BSD i FreeBSD, jak chcesz możesz nawet poszukać na stronach Apple źródeł.

----------

## maxim.251

No z tym kodem i licencjami to chyba prawda. Bo jak by nie patrzeć większość programów jakie sobie instaluję lub chociaż by same biblioteki są całkowicie za darmo. Z tym to przyznaje że tak.

Więc linux nie wykorzystuje kodu Unixa?

 To jeśli ktoś nałoży licencje na kod to znaczy że już jest nie linuxowy?

Lub inaczej, nie został zbudowany przy pomocy wzoru unixa?

Bo Aple też ma swój przerobiony kod i on w dużej mierze jest na licencji. I o ile mi wiadomo już jest dość mocno przebudowany. Bo firma go tak przerobiła by pasował do całego swojego systemu. 

Linux budując własne dystrybucje też jak by nie patrzeć pozmieniał bazowy kod pod własne wymagania. No i jest darmowy bo to praca wielu tysięcy linuxowych amatorów którzy swój czas poświęcili na rozwój darmowych systemów. Gdy bym umiał pisać kod zapewne też bym jakąś nutkę dołożył od siebie.

 A co z budową? Przecież linux jest unixo podobny. Więc mniemam że oparł się na wzorze jaki unix był zbudowany. 

 Tym samym przysunę przykład nieszczęsnego Apla, oni też wykorzystali unix jako wzór. 

 Jak linux tak i Aple pozmieniali kod od siebie. Aple, ze względu na stracony czas i pieniądze nałożyli licencje ale za to dbają o poprawnie działający kod. 

 A linux ze względu na ludzi którzy kochają linuxa i widzą w nim przyszłość i nie wyobrażają sobie by mieć co innego też tracą czas na budowę lub poprawę kodu, by wspólnymi siłami poprawnie działał kod.

 Mi się wydaje że ta granica opiera się na licencji. W linuxie samemu można sobie pozmieniać program tak by było w nim to co każdy indywidualny użytkownik chce. 

 W Aplu już tego nie ma, wtedy trzeba napisać prośbę do firmy by coś ulepszyła i czekać aż wydadzą wersję o numerek więcej by ją wtedy kupić lub odpłatnie zaktualizować.

 Mi się wydaje że o to chodzi, dlatego ludzie z linuxa chcą stawiać granicę między płatnymi oprogramowaniami a darmowymi.

 *Quote:*   

> MacOS nie bazuje na kodzie Linuksa, bazuje na BSD i FreeBSD, jak chcesz możesz nawet poszukać na stronach Apple źródeł.

 

A BSD i FreeBSD nie powstał na bazie Unixa? A linux na bazie czego powstał? Przecież z tego co czytałem BSD i te inne też są unixowe, czyż nie?

Więc jeśli Aple ewolułował z BSD który jest unixowy to aple już nie jest unixowy? I idąc tą drogą myślową, jeśli z Linuxa powstanie "Bulix" Taka odnoga z linuxa, jak Aple z BSD, to już też nie będzie się zaliczał do unixa?

To Aple wygląda tutaj jak czarna owca w rodzinie unixowej  :Very Happy:  Nic dziwnego że nikt się nie chce przyznać do niego i nie chce go w tej rodzinie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

yh huh meh.

Z tego co pamietam, AT&T nigdy nie udostepnilo swojego UNIXa jako opensource wiec zadne projekt opensource nie mogl na nim powstac. o ile 386BSD i SunOS mogly byc UNIXami, czy moze otwartymi implamentacjami, to trudno powiedziec, ze powstaly na bazie czegos, co nie bylo nawet udostepnione (zrodla). Linux czy Minix zdecydowanie nie jest UNIXem. Niby jest to jakos zgodne, caly POSIX, system plikow itp, ale podejscie do kernela i jego budowa juz zgola inna.

Linux nie bazuje na UNIXie, tak jak Wine nie bazuje na Windowsie. Dlatego tak istotna jest roznica miedzy UNIX-Like a UNIX-Based.

A co do Apple, w MacOS nie wiele userspace masz na otwartej licencji wiec sobie tego nie pozmieniasz.

Kernel od Apple http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/xnu/ ktory swoja droga z nazyw to "X is Not Unix"

----------

## maxim.251

Dziękuję  SlashBeast. Dość zwięzła wypowiedź, ale poruszyłeś pewnien temat który jest naprawdę zastanawiający. To że kod źrudłowy Unixa nie był udostępniony. To teraz jest bardziej sensowne jeśli kod zamknięty nie jest udostępniony na pokaz. I budując linuxa robiło się to po omacku. Czyli oznacza to że Linux był stworzony od podstaw bez zaglądania jak był zrobiony Unix.

A jedynie to jest podobne co było widoczne zewnętrznie.

 Wyjaśniło mi teraz dla czego w pierwszym linku :

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Unix_history.svg&page=1

Linux nie został przyłączony do gałęzi Unixowej.

 Teraz rozumiem dla czego ludzie z linuxa tak pieczołowicie bronią tego iż system od pierwszych linijek nie opierał się na kodzie zamkniętym.

 Więc linux nie pochodzi z lini unixowej. Jest poprostu nowym indywidualnym systemem, jak Windows. 

Hm.. Fajnie  :Smile: 

 No i nawet mogę przyznać że w takiej sytuacji odbiega bardzo daleko od porównania do systemów unixowych. 

Więc jeśli Linux nie ma przodka, jak to jest pokazane w linku to znaczy że nie ma o co sie spierać i ten drógi link :

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Unix_history-simple.svg&page=1

 Wprowadza w błąd. 

Hmmm... Więc jeśli ktoś mówi że linux jest unixowo podobny to ma na myśli to że używa własnej odmiany kernela, który wcale nie jest oparty na budowie kernela unixa? I że linux kernel w całości jest napisany od nowa i nawet wykonywane rozkazy są inne? 

Więc nie mógł bym wstawić unixowego kernela, bo by mi wcale komputer nie działał z programami z linuxa?

  A linuxowy kernel nawet w kształcie nie wygląda jak Unixowy?

 A mam pytanie, czy Aplowski kernel przypomina unixowy? I czy go jakoś po części obsługuje? (To jest pytanie osobiste z własnej ciekawości.)

 Od siebie Tak czy siak, miło jest o tym pogawędzić, bo zawsze mnie irytował ten temat, bo jedni twierdzili że linux nie jest w niczym podobny do Apla a inni twierdzili że linux powstał na zasadzie unixa i Aple też tak zrobił budując własny system. i tego nie rozumiem. Z wypowiedzi  SlashBeast wnioskuję że linux wcale się nie wywodzi z rodziny unixowej. Ale jego wypowiedź naprawdę interesująca w związku z licencją na kod unixowy. Bo przecież unix jest praprzodkiem.Last edited by maxim.251 on Wed Oct 03, 2012 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Oczywiscie, ze linux byl wzorowany na uniksie, w koncu jest UNIX-like, tak samo jak AIX, A/UX, HP-UX, IRIX czy Minix. I na litosc boska popraw te bledy ortograficzne. I nie 'apla' tylko 'apple'

Zamiast robic dziwne sondy z pytaniem czy linux wzorowal sie na uniksie czy nie moze po prostu przeczytaj te linki co Ci tutaj ludzie wkleili.

----------

## maxim.251

No pewnie masz racje, i ja chciał bym tą sprawę wyjaśnić do końca. Więc linux jest unix like to znaczy że Apple też jest unix like. W końcu też się wzorował na Unix. Dobrze zrozumiałem?

Sądę założyłem by wiedzieć ilu ludzi uważa że Apple jest unix'o podobne. I że linux i Aple wzorowały się na Unix. To chciał bym wiedzieć.

A za błędy przepraszam.

 I jeszcze coś. Linux ma kernel. Unix ma kernel. Apple ma kernel. Windows nie ma kernela.

Apple przebudował swój kernel pod siebie, bo akurat z jakichś powodów musiał.

Teraz uwaga.... Linux ma kernel, ale zbudował go po swojemu, właśnie z jakichś powodów. (Wszyscy wiedzą ze chodzi o licencje)

Więc jeśli linux ma własnego kernela którego mimo wszystko uważa się za unix podobnego, to z racji takiego myślenia Apple ma kernel unix podobnego. 

Przecież linux również ma nie co inne podejście do kernela niż systemy bazujące na unix. Czyż nie tak?

Z tego co przeczytałem na forum i tego co mi napisaliście kernel linuxa jak i kernel Appla został niemal całkowicie napisany od nowa. Czy dobrze zrozumiałem? 

Mimo że Apple poszedł własną drogą, a linux własną i są od siebie odwrócone o 180 stopni, to tak czy siak unix zapoczątkował tą całą plątaninę.

Uwaga 1

 Założenie:    Jesli zbuduję sobie od podstaw sterowniki, napiszę je od nowa pod dany sprzęt, i na przykład kolega obok w pokoju zacznie pisać jego własne sterowniki. Każdy z nas będzie wzorował się na kernelu Linuxa. Chodzi mi o pomysł kernera, że wszystkie sterowniki są w pakiecie. Więc moje sterowniki w kodzie będą niesamowicie inne od sterowników kolegi z pokoju obok. To więc i jego kernel jak i mój kernel już nie będą linuxo-podobne? W końcu wykorzystaliśmy ten sam pomysł kogoś innego by sterowniki włożyć w pakiet nazwany kernelem. 

Uwaga 2

 Założenie:    Jeśli zbuduję sobie system od podstaw u nazwie Bulix, i postanowię że wykorzystam pomysł kernela i ogólnej składni folderów, i wykorzystam pomysły po części linuxa i po części Appla, I będę twierdził że mój system jest wcale nie podobny do dwóch systemów wyżej przedstawionych. Bo napisałem wszystko od nowa. 

 Czy to że pomysł konstrukcji nie jest linuxo i apple podobny? Przecież wykorzystałem 2 najlepsze cechy z dwóch systemów.

 Gdy bym się wzorował na Windowsie, wtedy musiał bym powiedzieć że jest Windows podobny. Bo wzorował bym się na konstrukcji Windowsa.

Tu jest właśnie ten kruczek, w którym nawet na Wiki artykuły rożnych pisarzy się różnią. Jedni twierdzą że po części jest inni twierdzą że nie.

Czytałem artykuły bo jeden mnie nie zadowalał, więc przeczytałem kilka z nich z różnych źródeł. I jakoś te źródła się różniły, mimo że pisali na ten sam temat.

Ale to co łączyło Linuxa i Appla, to wspólny pomysł wykorzystania kernela do sterowania podzespołami komputera. 

Na pewno na 100% kernel w strukturze jak i w kodzie całkowicie się różni od kernela Appla. To fakt. Gdy bym napisał własną wersję kernela również by się różniła w 100%. Bo kod od podstaw był by wy-klikany przeze mnie. Ale fakt że wciąż posługiwał bym się wzorem kernela do włożenia moich sterowników czyniło by to Unixo podobnym.

"Żeby dostrzec coś trzeba spojrzeć poza ramkę"Last edited by maxim.251 on Wed Oct 03, 2012 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maxim.251

Hmmm... A jaki to ma sens pisać o chemii profesjonalnej w postach o Linuxie?

----------

## Crenshaw

maxim.251 - nie obraz sie ale uwazam ze w rozumieniu tematu jestes na razie na takim etapie: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kult_cargo

Lektury na dzis:

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  I jeszcze coś. Linux ma kernel. Unix ma kernel. Apple ma kernel. Windows nie ma kernela.
> 
> 

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_kernel

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apple przebudował swój kernel pod siebie, bo akurat z jakichś powodów musiał.
> 
> Teraz uwaga.... Linux ma kernel, ale zbudował go po swojemu, właśnie z jakichś powodów. (Wszyscy wiedzą ze chodzi o licencje)
> ...

 

Opis tych powodow jest scisle strzezony w czelusciach internetu. Np. tutaj

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Linux#The_creation_of_Linux

bonus:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system

----------

## maxim.251

Crenshaw Tak  :Smile:   Masz rację  :Smile:  Przyznaję że jestem na takim poziomie jeśli chodzi ogólnie i systemy komputerowe.

No tak, windows ma kernela.... Oficjalnie przepraszam za słowa wcześniej.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system

Ten link jest mi bardzo pomocny. Wyjaśnia dlaczego linux nie opierał się na kodzie unixa i jest całkowicie oryginalny. I udowodniło mi to że Apple jest unixowy. To znaczy był do pewnego momentu do puty nie przepisali kodu na własny orginalny. (Jesli dobrze zrozumiałem ten tekst...  :Razz:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mac OS X is a line of open core graphical operating systems developed, marketed, and sold by Apple Inc., the latest of which is pre-loaded on all currently shipping Macintosh computers. Mac OS X is the successor to the original Mac OS, which had been Apple's primary operating system since 1984. Unlike its predecessor, Mac OS X is a UNIX operating system built on technology that had been developed at NeXT through the second half of the 1980s and up until Apple purchased the company in early 1997.
> 
> The operating system was first released in 1999 as Mac OS X Server 1.0, with a desktop-oriented version (Mac OS X v10.0 "Cheetah") following in March 2001. Since then, six more distinct "client" and "server" editions of Mac OS X have been released, the most recent being OS X 10.8 "Mountain Lion", which was first made available on February 16, 2012 for developers, and was then released to the public on July 25, 2012. Releases of Mac OS X are named after big cats.
> ...

 Last edited by maxim.251 on Wed Oct 03, 2012 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

Nie przepraszaj tylko czytaj i zadawaj pytania :>

----------

## maxim.251

No i tu nasuwa się pytanie. W jednym z linków było napisane że linux jest unix like. Czyli wzorował się na Unixie, tak by kernel był podobny do unixowego, ale całkowity kod został napisany od nowa, tak by on był dostępny dla wszystkich użytkowników którzy chcieli by wspomóc i poświęcić czas na poprawienie lub innowacje. W unixie już tego nie można zrobić.

No dobrze. Więc tak się zastanawiałem. Załóżmy że kod jest napisany od nowa. Więc Linux jest systemem niezależnym. Teoretycznie nie powinien być nazywany unix like.

 Wiem że ma zbieżności w konstrukcji kernela. Że był wzorem. Lub jak by to powiedzieć szkicem. To tak jak by zbudować Porsche od nowa widząc tylko karoserje... 

I właśnie o tą granicę mi chodzi. Czy budując porsche by wyglądał na zewnątrz tak jak oryginał to wciąż można by mówić że jest porsche podobne? Przecież podzespoły i inne szczeguły są wykonane od zera, w całkowicie inny sposób. 

Przecież wtedy takie auto mógł bym nazwać inaczej, i mógł bym wtedy twierdzić że to już nie jest porsche. Mimo że wygląda na zewnątrz jak oryginał.

A według linka który kolega mi dał jest tam jasno napisane że Apple kożystał z zamkniętego kodu Unix i jest unix. O ile dobrze zrozumiałem dalszy tekst, był do momentu przepisania całego kernela....

 Teraz jestem w zakłopotaniu, bo wciąż myślałem że to Linux jest Unixowy od samego początku kiedy zaczołem się interesować Linuxem, a teraz szala przeważyła na stronę Appla.. O ile jeszcze jest związany z Unixem.

----------

## Crenshaw

Mysle ze masz z tym problem bo laczysz budowe "wewnetrzna" i to co jest wystawiane na "zewnatrz" dla uzytkownika. Systemy sa Unix/Unix like bo trzymaja sie standardu POSIX:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_UNIX_Specification

ktory bardzo oglednie mowiac opisuje co powinien zawierac system i jakie sa wywolania systemowe.

napisz sobie w konsoli np. man signal albo man open i sprawdz sekcje "conforming to", jesli napisane tam jest np. POSIX to na dowolnym innym systemie ktory implementuje ten standard w tej samej wersji wykonanie tej funkcji powinno dac ten sam efekt

Jesli chodzi o przyklad z porsche to bardziej pasowalby inny przyklad. 

Kazdy samochod ma 4 kola i jak sie naciska gaz/hamulec to przyspiesza/zwalnia a jak kreci kierownica to skreca. Mozesz zbudowac wiele samochodow ktore tez beda mialy 4 kola, tez przyspieszaja/zwalnia itd a mimo to nie beda podobne.

Wtedy to ze ma 4 kola i skreca/hamuje/przyspiesza == standard POSIX 

rozne modele samochodow == rozne sposoby implementacji standardu

i jeszcze to:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interface_(computing)#Software_interfaces_in_practice

----------

## maxim.251

Dzięki  Crenshaw . No jestem w zakłopotaniu. Bo porównałem Appla i linuxa że są systemami Unix podobnymi. I nikt się ze mną nie chce zgodzić, a w trakcie sporu na tym forum się dowiedziałem że Apple ma więcej wspólnego z Unixem niż Linux. 

I chciałem się dowiedzieć dlaczego ludzie się z tym nie zgadzają.

 Po ich wypowiedziach wynika że Linux bardziej przypomina unix like niż Apple, ale to Apple używa jakiejś garstki kodu z Unixa i jest do niego bardziej związany. 

 Z tego co się dowiedziałem linux ma własny oryginalny kod i jedynie łączy go sposób POSIX, tak jak naisałeś. 

 Więc w Apple jak wpiszę tą komendę to też powinna mi wyświetlić informację że używa POSIX? 

 Nigdy nie miałem Appla, więc zgaduję że powinno być coś takiego tam. 

A ogólnie chodziło mi tylko o to , gdy zaczynałem pisać posta, że Apple kompiluje sobie programy pod sprzęt i dlatego ma taką licencję która nie zezwala używania ich systemu na innych komputerach, bo chodzi o szybkość wykonywania różnych zadań. I spostrzegłem że na Gentoo jak kompiluję programy pod procesor również zyskuję znacznie szybsze wykonywanie zadań i jest stabilniejszy.

 ( O tym czy kompilowane są programy pod Appla również zgaduję, widziałem go w akcji  u kolegi, i jedynie w systemie Gentoo ta prędkość jest widoczna. Więc stwierdziłem że Apple też kompiluje programy, bo naprawdę testowałem różne systemi i żaden z nich nie był tak sprawny jak Gentoo. )

 Różnicą jest to że Apple potrzebuje dużo pamięci, a Gentoo nie. 

No ale na forum ludzie się ze mną nie zgodzili i tak się rozpisałem aż doszło do tematu struktury systemu i drzewa genealogicznego. 

Nie powiem, dużo się w trakcie tego sporu dowiedziałem  :Smile: 

Wiem że to jest ciężki temat między Linuxem a Applem i kiedy go zaczynałem wiedziałem o tym że będzie ciężko, Już kiedyś na innym forum pewna osoba to stwierdziła i nie umieli dojść do tego czy Apple wciąż jest unixowy? I czy ma coś wspólnego z linux? Ale pomyślałem że dla własnej satysfakcji chciał bym raz na zawsze się dowiedzieć jak bardzo Linux się różni od Appla.

 JA na razie jestem takiego przekonania że Linux i Apple mają cechy wspólne bo są unix like. Nie chodzi mi o szczegóły, ale tak ogólnie. Również denerwowało mnie to że są skrajne wypowiedzi na wiki lub innych stronach poświęconych temu zagadnieniu. 

 Jeśli się mylę to chętnie zmienię zdanie, ale chciał bym widzieć jednoznaczne bez zawiłości. 

 Wiem że świat linuxowy nienawidzi Appla, i jak słyszą te słowo to aż czoło się marszczy.  :Very Happy: 

Przeczytałem ten drugi link który mi dałeś. Z niego wynika że Apple jest unix a linux jest unix-like. Więc Linux wcale nie jest związany z rodziną unix i nie mogę go porównywać do nich. Czyli Linux jest jak by samodzielną wersją bazującą jedynie na pomyśle unix. No tego POSIX o którym pisałeś. Więc to linux jest samodzielnym systemem. 

 :Smile:  Hmmmm  :Smile:  Aż miło słyszeć że linux jest jak by samowystarczalny  :Smile:  No jak tak mam myśleć to aż mnie duma rozpiera że posiadam Linuxa i lubię na nim pracować  :Very Happy: 

  Więc linux jest zwierciadlanym odbiciem rodziny Unix. Oby dwa systemy pracują opierając się na standardzie POSIX jak to bywa po drógiej stronie lustra,  ale dzieli ich różnica Licencji. 

 Więc Linux jest oddzielnym systemem. Bo wogule nie opiera się na kodzie Unix. 

 Więc linux jest po drógiej stronie lustra. Czyli jest osobnym systemem. 

Czyli Linux nie jest systemem Unixowym.

Dlatego Ten system został nazwany Linux, odwrotność nazwy Unix. 

 A nazwa Unix-like oznacza lustrzane odbicie.  Hah! Teraz Kapuje!  :Very Happy: Last edited by maxim.251 on Thu Oct 04, 2012 7:32 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## maxim.251

Teraz zacząłem się zastanawiać czy mogę porównać Apple do Gentoo? Czy Gentoo jest o krok dalej i najbliższemu porównaniu systemu Aplla jest Sabayon? Bo o ile dobrze zapamiętałem to Sabayon jest też szybkim systemem.

 Oczywiście porównanie wykonałem porównując zasadę odbicia lustrzanego.

----------

## Jacekalex

MacOS jest bliźniakiem FreeBSD, Xorga i cale tony softu ma wspólne z Linuxem, fanboyów ma wspólnych z ze szpitalem w Tworkach.   :Smile: 

Cała dyskusja o porównaniu Gentoo <=> MacOS zbyt sensowna nie jest, Gentoo jest podobne do Linuxa, MacOS jest podobny do faktury za Maca.   :Wink: 

W mojej opinii MacOS to nie jest żadną rewelacja w porównaniu z Linuxem czy *BSD, natomiast to  duża zmiana na lepsze w porównaniu z Windows, zwłaszcza stabilność MacOS jest niedostępna dla Windowsiarzy.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## maxim.251

Dziękuję. Bardzo fajna opinia. Powiem Ci że coś w tym jest. No rzeczywiście obsługa i wo gule sposób w jakim ten system się używa nie przypomina za dużo Linuxowego typowego systemu.

Bo nie instaluje się go normalnie z płyty startowej, tylko samemu się te wszystkie operacje przeprowadza. Nie ma typowego repozytorium z samymi binarkami. 

 No jak się tak zastanawiam to sam nawet bym powiedział że Gentoo jest linuxo podobny  :Smile:  A nie typowym  linuxem.

No i to prawda że windows może wiele pozazdrościć nie tylko Apple, ale też naszym systemom.  :Smile: 

Sam o tym wiem, bo byłem wieloletnim użytkownikiem windy.

Ps, ja tez głosowałem w swojej sądzie, ale po tym co się niedawno dowiedziałem postawił bym głos na nie. Bo wygląda na to że linux nie jest unixem. Jedynie jego lustrzanym odbiciem. A to sprawia że jest indywidualnym systemem.

 I teraz gdy bym mógł zagłosował bym na "nie" nie jest unixem.

----------

## sebas86

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> W mojej opinii MacOS to nie jest żadną rewelacja w porównaniu z Linuxem czy *BSD, natomiast to  duża zmiana na lepsze w porównaniu z Windows, zwłaszcza stabilność MacOS jest niedostępna dla Windowsiarzy

  Plizzz, stabilność MacOS-a w dużej mierze zależy od tego co na nim zostanie uruchomione. Chcesz przykładową apkę, która w najlepszym przypadku powoduje pełnoekranowe artefakty? Apka OpenSource oczywiście.  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Zacznijmy od tego ze XNU (jadro OSX) bazuje na 2 innych jadrach - laczy w sobie BSD i Mach, czerpiac zalety z obu z nich. Troche daleko mu do Uniksa przez to.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   W mojej opinii MacOS to nie jest żadną rewelacja w porównaniu z Linuxem czy *BSD, natomiast to  duża zmiana na lepsze w porównaniu z Windows, zwłaszcza stabilność MacOS jest niedostępna dla Windowsiarzy  Plizzz, stabilność MacOS-a w dużej mierze zależy od tego co na nim zostanie uruchomione. Chcesz przykładową apkę, która w najlepszym przypadku powoduje pełnoekranowe artefakty? Apka OpenSource oczywiście. 

 

Tu akurat wielkiej różnicy nie ma, widziałem kilka walniętych programów, które potrafiły zablokować klawiaturę i  xserver, i też trzeba było sysrq, żeby z tego wyleźć. 

Znam też ślitaśną pętlę js, na której FF/Opera/Chrome się wieszają i zapychają cały RAM, dostępny dla użytkownika, też potrafią powiesić gruntownie X-y.

I albo robisz w wtedy sysrq+R  albo masz "zawieszonego Linuxa", domyślna akcja we wszystkich systemach (które mają domyślną konfigurację), jakie widziałem.

I to nie na MacOS tylko na Linuxie.

Także nie znam systemu, który byłby całkowicie niewrażliwy na to, co się na nim odpali.

Reasumując kiepski argument z tym  "w dużej mierze zależy od tego co na nim zostanie uruchomione."    :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

@Jacekalex, ale sam potwierdziłeś mój argument mówiąc, że nie istnieje kompletnie niewrażliwy na błędy system. A to było sedno mojej odpowiedzi. I niestety, przynajmniej niektórzy uważają, że w Windowsach sporo zmieniło się na plus w kwestiach stabilności i bezpieczeństwa w porównaniu z innymi systemami.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> kiepski argument

  Rzekłbym, że na takim samym poziomie jak stwierdzenie, do którego był odpowiedzią.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> @Jacekalex, ale sam potwierdziłeś mój argument mówiąc, że nie istnieje kompletnie niewrażliwy na błędy system. A to było sedno mojej odpowiedzi. I niestety, przynajmniej niektórzy uważają, że w Windowsach sporo zmieniło się na plus w kwestiach stabilności i bezpieczeństwa w porównaniu z innymi systemami.
> 
>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   kiepski argument  Rzekłbym, że na takim samym poziomie jak stwierdzenie, do którego był odpowiedzią. 

 

Faktycznie, w innych systemach zazwyczaj nie ma takich kfiatków.

Odczucia niektórych są pod tym względem bardzo słuszne....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Faktycznie, w innych systemach zazwyczaj nie ma takich kfiatków.

  Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem to do wykonania podstawionego kodu potrzebna jest aplikacja, która będzie miała ustawiony katalog aktualny na jakiś katalog z syfem. Ale w takim razie jak ktoś to ładnie w komentarzach napisał, jest to również słabość spowodowana niedoczytaniem dokumentacji autorów aplikacji. Więc kolejny argument na poziomie.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Mylisz się, wystarczy najbezpieczniejsza przeglądarka świata, , umieszczony na stronie plik calc.exe, który owa przeglądarka zaciągnie do folderu tymczasowego cache, i wywołanie z poziomu przeglądarki zewnętrznej aplikacji calc.exe.

Z Safari działa pięknie, na IE są zazwyczaj prostsze metody.   :Twisted Evil: 

A CWD - to nie jest podstawiony katalog, tylko Current Working Directory.

Mniej więcej to samo, co $PWD w Linuxie.

W dodatku, jak ktoś ma wyłączone pokazywanie rozszerzeń (zachowanie domyślne systemu),

 i ściągnie sobie zipa z obrazkami - których jest np 250 (np cliparty do edytora), to nie koniecznie błąd w kodzie.

Poza tym, co to za system, którego bezpieczeństwo zależy od tego, czy developerzy setek programów będą czytali tysiące ton marketingowego bełkotu zwanego umownie dokumentacją.   :Question: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Poza tym, co to za system, którego bezpieczeństwo zależy od tego, czy developerzy setek programów będą czytali tysiące ton marketingowego bełkotu zwanego umownie dokumentacją.   

  Praktycznie każdy obecny na rynku oprócz części mobilnych, które już w momencie powstania miał bardziej rygorystyczną architekturę (np. Android czy iOS). I właśnie po to się powoli wprowadza sandobx także w systemach biurkowych. Jak zwykle coś za coś, albo darmowy feature, który można dobrze wykorzystać albo dziura jeśli nie potrafi się przewidzieć konsekwencji. Nie każda aplikacja będzie przecież wykorzystywana do ściągania plików z nieokreślonych lokalizacji, a autorzy tych bardziej krytycznych, jak właśnie przeglądarek internetowych, powinni bardziej dbać o bezpieczeństwo i analizować wszystkie możliwe luki.

No więc jakie to najbezpieczniejsze przeglądarki świata?  :Razz: 

I co ma piernik do wiatraka, to znaczy ZIP z obrazkami do kodu wykonywalnego? Bo chyba przykład Ci się za wcześnie urwał.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> A CWD - to nie jest podstawiony katalog, tylko Current Working Directory.

  Przyczepiłeś się do błędu, którego nie popełniłem.

No i spieraliśmy się o stabilność, a nie zauważyłem aby ta znacząco różniła się pomiędzy systemami.

----------

## maxim.251

Co do stabilności, dwa dni temu zostawiłem mój kochany stacjonarny na noc, włączyłem sobie radio internetowe bo lubię jak coś mi gmera w głośnikach do snu. I nad ranem słyszałem tylko klekot w głośnikach. Okazało się ze mój kochany Gentoo się zawiesił. Pierwszy raz bez mojej ingerencji system zawieche złapał. Aż się zdziwiłem, bo przez miesiąc użytkowania takich sytuacji jeszcze nie miałem. Nie wiem co się stało dokładnie, ale przypuszczam że pamięć cache się zapełniła lub coś w tym stylu.

 Już wiele razy miałem styczność z takim problemem przy długim odtwarzaniu muzyki stream  prosto z neta. To nie było akurat na Gentoo, ale ogólnie na wielu systemach z którymi miałem styczność.

Co do Gentoo, ja złożyłem sobie stacjonarkę pod specjalne wymagania robienia filmów i grafiki 3d. I niedawno zaciągnąłem program edytor wideo "LIVES" który jest z linuxowo nowych programów. I może dorównać tym programom z rodziny zaawansowanych. 

 I pod czas prób i zabawy (by zobaczyć co on potrafi) system się zawiesił. Wydaje mi się że program który nawet mi się spodobał jest zbyt nowy i niedopracowany w szczegółach, i utworzył problem w postaci za-wiechy systemu. Musiałem resetować guzikiem w obudowie, bo nawet klawiatura m nie odpowiadała.

Też od czasu do czasu zostawiam kompa włączonego przez noc, a czasami kilka dni bez wyłączania by zobaczyć jak długo pociągnie, też się zdarzało że system w jakimś momencie zawiesił się, ale to już wydaje mi się że to jest kwestia tego jaki program działa w tle. Zauważyłem że kiedy mi się tak działo to zawsze miałem zapełnioną pamięć "bufor".

Ja ubóstwiam Blendera, jest czołgiem wśród programów linuxowych i zaryzykuję że jednym z najbardziej zaawansowanch programów w świecie linuxowym. Ciężkie są początki by się nauczyć co gdzie jest. Ale gdy po 3 miesiącach się opanuje go i wkuje w głowe, to ten program staje sie niezastąpiony, nawet jak puźniej natrafi się na problem z natury "jak to zrobić by dojść do oczekiwanych efektów." 

 Jeśli chodzi o rozbudowane programy, jest bardzo bardzo stabilny!

----------

